# condensation inside headlights



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

its pretty nasty, i got hella condensation up in my headlights and i cleaned out my headlights once thinking that i would get it all out for good, but after a week all that condensation came back

so im just wondering, how does water exactly get into there? is it from the heat from the engine going through a little crack where i have my headlight, or maybe my glass covers for my headlights aren't sealed?

also what is the best stuff to get that yellow color out of your headlight covers?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

ekizz said:


> the heat from the engine going through a little crack where i have my headlight, or maybe my glass covers for my headlights aren't sealed?
> QUOTE]
> they prob arent sealed. did you say you opened them before? if so i would reopen them, clean them out real good. then reseal real good with new adhesive and then silicone over the seams. if you wanna then put some duct tape over the silicone go ahead. but cut it thin so that it is not visable. no one needs to see duct tape on your ride.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

IIRC i think its called Blue Magic or you can also use high grit sanding paper and buffing compound or try that Mothers plastic cleaner and protectant.


----------

